# Shark Performance ECU Remaps - 20% Discount to TTOC Members!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We have managed to negotiate a great discount with tuning house, Shark Performance! They are offering 20% off any ecu remap performed at their premesis in Mansfield (North Nottinghamsire) exclusive to TTOC members.










They can also offer their STS (Self Tuning System) in conjunction with a remap at a reduced price of £150 on top of the price of the remap.

_The STS allows you to switch between your standard and modified ECU map in minutes, and thanks to the intuitive user interface it is simple to use. Also included with the STS unit is an immobiliser function which will disable the engine altogether, meaning the engine will not run even with the keys!_

This also means that you do not have to visit the company to be able to take advantage of this offer if you opt for the STS device. The STS unit can be sent out and programed by the customer with the car's standard ecu map, sent back the Shark Performance to be worked on and loaded with your performance map, and sent back to the customer to be uploaded by yourself!










For more information about Shark Performance or to take advantage of this amazing offer please vist: http://www.sharkperformance.co.uk/ or call 0871 2211 281.

You will need to quote your TTOC membership number when enquiring to take advantage of this offer.


----------

